# Tire upgrade?



## dakreb (4 mo ago)

What are my options, or what’s the best way to get a new set of XTracs for my Toro? 12x3.25
Online, local distributor? Do I need to get different rims or do they make ones to replace current tires?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You are Going To Have To Get Different Rims To Put Those X-TRACS ON. Because That There Is A 1 Piece Plastic Rim And Tire.*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You want to get the XTrac 13x4-6, as that is the replacement for those Toro type tires. Toro used their own weird size. You will have to purchase a set of 6-inch rims as well, just make sure the axle width is the right size or shim it if you have to. You're going to love the pneumatic XTrac, way better than the solid Toro wheel.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

You will find it is very difficult to find pneumatic wheel that is a direct replacement for your current wheel / axle combination. You can use wheels from many other brands of blowers but you will have to remove about an inch off the back side of the hollow wheel shaft to make the lynch pin line up. It is easy with a 4" angle grinder and a cut off blade. Mark the amount to be removed with a marker all around and carefully remove the excess. While probably not necessary after you install the new tires, note that there will no longer be clearance to add tire chains.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Here is a thread that discusses the change over. Should apply to all machines with solid tires. 

Toro 421 tire upgrade.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

" no longer be clearance to add tire chains."

Certainly, no reason to add any chains on the XTrac snow tires. Chains were used back in the original days when snowblowers did not come with snow tires, only the grass lawn tires.


----------



## Zilla (2 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> " no longer be clearance to add tire chains."
> 
> Certainly, no reason to add any chains on the XTrac snow tires. Chains were used back in the original days when snowblowers did not come with snow tires, only the grass lawn tires.


There are many ways to look upon something. I see chains on XTrac tires similar to anything that already works but made to be just a little bit better. For example, a Corvette is just fine but add Lingenfelter to it and now you have something ;-)


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

??? ... Corvette ...


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Certainly, no reason to add any chains on the XTrac snow tires. Chains were used back in the original days when snowblowers did not come with snow tires, only the grass lawn tires.


I disagree but mention it to give the OP all the consequences of the modification.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

A cheaper alternative would be to find a newer (90s vintage) non-running Toro 421/521 that has the "knobby" tires, and then swap out the tires+wheels with yours.

Knobby:










While I upgraded my 6521 to Snow Hogs recently, my reason for doing so was mostly because one rim was seized onto the axle, and I had another set of wheels and tires from a free machine I parted out. I didn't have any traction complaints with the knobby tires. A set of knobby tires and wheels are available on ebay:









Wheel Assembly 14x4.00-6 TORO 521 SNOWBLOWER 38052 [13a] | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Wheel Assembly 14x4.00-6 TORO 521 SNOWBLOWER 38052 [13a] at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





There's also a more expensive but far easier option: buy a set of compatible Toro wheels and tires with the X-tracs already mounted:









Toro Wheels And Tires For Power Max 824 OE Snowblower Genuine, Pair | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Toro Wheels And Tires For Power Max 824 OE Snowblower Genuine, Pair at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





How much were you looking to spend? A set of X-tracs will be like $75-80, and then you'd also need to buy a set of compatible wheels, and then either pay to have them mounted or invest in a tire changing machine.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's another option if you are willing and able to cut off the inner shaft of these wheels. An angle grinder with a cutoff wheel as mentioned above would do it:









Carlisle 13x4.00-6NHS XTRAC Tubeless Tire w Rim 3/4 Inch Shaft


For Sale New Carlisle 13x4.00-6NHS XTRAC Tubeless Tire w Rim in El Paso Texas USA ships fast




teamequip.com





The shipping cost will depend on your zip code. I was quoted $61 for two to be shipped to Massachusetts. It will should be under $50 for most of North Dakota (I googled a random zip code for Bismarck as a test, and it came back with $46.41 to have 2 shipped to 58501).


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup, those are the exact ones I posted ......seems like a real good price, but never bought from them or don't know your(op) axle diameter


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

I Installed Toro 622 tires on my 1980 Toro 421








Huge upgrade in traction! No modifications needed! Plug and play.

Hec


----------



## LB522r (Feb 20, 2016)

I put those tires and wheels on my 522. 14x4x6. Had 13s before.


----------

